# TiVo Premier Display Clock



## joe warner (Dec 8, 2006)

Is there a shortcut/Easter egg for adding a clock to the display? On my Series3 TiVo you entered SELECT>PLAY>SELECT>9>SELECT.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Same code should work on the Premiere.

If you're in Live TV, press Select to bring up the mini guide, then enter the Select > Play > Select > 9 > Select code.

Otherwise you can play an existing recording and enter the code without the extra Select at the beginning, and it should work.


----------



## joe warner (Dec 8, 2006)

steve614 said:


> Same code should work on the Premiere.
> 
> If you're in Live TV, press Select to bring up the mini guide, then enter the Select > Play > Select > 9 > Select code.
> 
> Otherwise you can play an existing recording and enter the code without the extra Select at the beginning, and it should work.


This does not seem to work. I've tried it while in live TV and also while playing a recording.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

That's odd. It works on my un-subbed Premiere. 
I just tried it this morning to make sure I wasn't blowing smoke.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

So, you are saying there is a secret way to have a clock displayed on the front panel of a Premiere TIVO? Kind of like my old Series 3 (OLED)? If so, I was not aware this was possible at all. Or is this referring to something else?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Not the front panel. It's displayed on the television. It's essentially using the chip the closed captioning uses and displays a constant-on clock. I've done it myself way back in 2010 before all the UI updates took place. Not sure if it's possible anymore.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

steve614 said:


> Same code should work on the Premiere.
> 
> If you're in Live TV, press Select to bring up the mini guide, then enter the Select > Play > Select > 9 > Select code.
> 
> Otherwise you can play an existing recording and enter the code without the extra Select at the beginning, and it should work.





JWhites said:


> Not the front panel. It's displayed on the television. It's essentially using the chip the closed captioning uses and displays a constant-on clock. I've done it myself way back in 2010 before all the UI updates took place. *Not sure if it's possible anymore.*


It's still operative. Just hit Select from live TV, then Select > Play > Select > 9 > Select as noted above. Make sure you're pushing the buttons crisply and in fairly rapid succession. (If you have sounds enabled, you should hear a confirmation of three "dings" when the command has been executed.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Is there a sequence/procedure to turn it off?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Is there a sequence/procedure to turn it off?


Re-enter the same code. The code is a toggle. If the clock is off, the code turns it on and vice versa.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Are you sure you're hitting 'select' TWICE in the beginning, as Steve and Chiguy instructed? 

It's - SELECT SELECT PLAY SELECT 9 SELECT

I keep the clock on my bdrm Premiere and this always works. If you have to restart the Tivo, however, you'll need to do it again.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

JWhites said:


> Not the front panel. It's displayed on the television. It's essentially using the chip the closed captioning uses and displays a constant-on clock. I've done it myself way back in 2010 before all the UI updates took place. Not sure if it's possible anymore.


OK, this makes more sense. While I would have LOVED if there was a secret way of getting a clock displayed on the front, I also figured there wasn't since there isn't even ANY kind of LCD display on its panel to begin with.

I really wished they would have done something similar from the S3 (OLED) on the new Roamio line, but it looks like they didn't. Oh well.


----------



## joe warner (Dec 8, 2006)

steve614 said:


> Same code should work on the Premiere.
> 
> If you're in Live TV, press Select to bring up the mini guide, then enter the Select > Play > Select > 9 > Select code.
> 
> Otherwise you can play an existing recording and enter the code without the extra Select at the beginning, and it should work.


It took 6 tries but it finally worked. Thank You...


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I've found that sometimes you need to press the sequence of buttons fairly quickly.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

buscuitboy said:


> I really wished they would have done something similar from the S3 (OLED) on the new Roamio line, but it looks like they didn't. Oh well.


The last thing I want is a half dozen clocks displayed in my tv center.


----------



## poofy (Jan 16, 2012)

steve614 said:


> Same code should work on the Premiere.
> 
> If you're in Live TV, press Select to bring up the mini guide, then enter the Select > Play > Select > 9 > Select code.
> 
> Otherwise you can play an existing recording and enter the code without the extra Select at the beginning, and it should work.


Thank You. Works perfect. Mini clock on the top right side.


----------



## squiddohio (Dec 21, 2001)

With weather watch warnings, flood area maps, animated previews for new shows "this Fall" and "news" alerts scrolling across the bottom of the screen, if I added a clock I don't think I could see the program through all that sufff.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

squiddohio said:


> With weather watch warnings, flood area maps, animated previews for new shows "this Fall" and "news" alerts scrolling across the bottom of the screen, if I added a clock I don't think I could see the program through all that sufff.


Maybe all the stuff will move to the left or right and we can go back to 4:3 aspect ratio for content.

I wonder if a constant block will become a permanent "burn in" part of the screen?

I get Amber Alerts now also. Full screen like the EAS. Well, weather school closings soon. Something to look forward to also.


----------



## jhilla (May 13, 2011)

KMTTG : Click Remote, Remote, from SPS Backdoor dropbox choose "Clock" yes it even shows the code you are sending the same one as mentioned in here.


----------



## willowyg (Oct 24, 2005)

Thank you!!! I've been trying to remember this Easter egg for years! Turns out that I remembered it correctly but just wasn't doing it with live tv going. Funny how I can remember the code (along with the 30-second skip code and up-up-down-down-left-right-left-right-B-A-start) but not what I had for lunch yesterday....

PS: this and the 30-second skip Easter eggs even work on the Romio (I learned them on the original TiVo)!



chiguy50 said:


> It's still operative. Just hit Select from live TV, then Select > Play > Select > 9 > Select as noted above. Make sure you're pushing the buttons crisply and in fairly rapid succession. (If you have sounds enabled, you should hear a confirmation of three "dings" when the command has been executed.)


----------

